

1,000 attend Foursquare founder's free coding class - MilnerRoute
http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2014/01/13/launchcodes-free-coding-course-moves-to-bigger-location/

======
MilnerRoute
Why don't they do this in Silicon Valley -- teaming up with businesses to
offer paid (paired-up) apprenticeships to qualified attendees?

